# Need Cherry Shrimps



## muthusathishk50 (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi All,

I would like to add cherry shrimps (low grade) to my 10 gallon tank. Shrimp hobbyists please help me out.

Thanks,
Muthu


----------



## Mamoru (Jun 24, 2020)

Were you still searching for some?

I’m in the Port Union area if that isn’t too far


----------



## muthusathishk50 (Sep 30, 2020)

Yes I am still searching , it’s too far from my place


----------

